# PayPal help



## eversleep (Dec 27, 2011)

Okay, so PayPal claims they take American Express cards, they ain't taking the gift card I got for Christmas. I can't buy lots of stuff that need PayPal in order to buy them. Does anybody know if there's a problem with PayPal or American Express or something?


----------



## Aidy (Dec 27, 2011)

Did you fill the information in properly?


----------



## eversleep (Dec 27, 2011)

Yes, I tried it 20 times. =\ I typed it in each time. It could be an AmerExpress problem. I hate them. Next time, I'll specify not to get me one of their cards. Visa and MasterCard make them too, so there's no specific reason to get a AE one.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Dec 27, 2011)

Not all places that take credit cards can process credit company gift card's.  I got some $20 American Express gift cards from mail in rebates, they worked fine at Wal-Mart as a normal credit card transaction but wouldn't work at my grocery store.  You're probably SOL with Pay-Pal.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 28, 2011)

PayPal requires an actual credit card, not a gift card.


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 28, 2011)

Depends, they may accept credit/debit cards and not gift cards/vouchers. 

Which kind of gift card is it, they may not accept it. Other than that, have you checked the expiration date?


----------



## eversleep (Dec 29, 2011)

It's a personal gift card for any occasion, and it expires in 2019.


----------



## Runefox (Dec 29, 2011)

Once again: *Paypal does generally not deal with Visa / Amex / Mastercard gift cards, and if you try to use one, chances are it won't work because it can't be verified.*

What even specifically needs Paypal over a credit card, anyway? Are you on eBay or something?


----------



## Eversleep Again (Aug 18, 2015)

Can I have one of your accounts plese?

You ca have my sweet sweet ass for the night. <3


----------

